# Climing ferns?



## Tjstampa (Nov 16, 2020)

I asked this in warmer lawns but received no response

I believe these are climbing ferns. I have applied roundup but it seems that only the leaves that are touched by the roundup die and it keeps growing. These are pictures of it in my bougainvillea.

When I try to pull it by hand it just breaks off and is back in a couple weeks.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, it looks like Japanese climbing fern. Digging out roots and rhizomes was the only way I have ever been able to control it.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Glyphosate (roundup) and MSM might control it with multiple applications. As mentioned, removal of the the roots and rhizomes may be your best bet.

Here is a link to some info on Japanese Climbing Ferns. https://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fr280


----------



## Tjstampa (Nov 16, 2020)

Will msm harm bougainvillea?

Can I mix msm with roundup? (Easier to spell than chemical name)


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Yes, you can mix Roundup with MSM. Spraying this mix on desirable plants would not be recommend.

If the fern is starting to grow within or choke out other plants, I would start by cutting everything back and get some speration between the fern and your desirable plants . This will give you an idea of the size of the root structure of the fern and then you can decide if digging or herbicides are the way to go.


----------

